# All of a sudden, my shrimp hide



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

50% water changes is a lot. Most people would recommend 10-20% 1-4 times a month.


Any possibilities that there were any recent changes to the tank? Or perhaps any changes to the air quality? Could be anything from cleaning chemicals, bug spray, or anything else really?


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 25, 2016)

No changes to air quality, no aerosol used. Although I did start using Bacter AE and Mosura BT-9......and that's about the only new thing.
It more seems a they suddenly appear to be light sensitive. If they are out, light off, and I shine a flashlight in, they do appear to scramble to hide

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Not sure really. It's odd for them to do that, unless they are new to the tank. If they've been in there for a while, then something is up.


----------



## MsJenny (Aug 21, 2017)

The whole hidding thing when in the past they'd walk around the tank in broad daylight seems fishy to me. I don't know many things but they seem to be hiding something- that I am certain of.

In all seriousness though, check your TDS and nitrates. I recently noticed some of my shrimp also behaving similarly. I thought some of my favorite shrimp were just hiding. Had I checked these sooner then I wouldn't have had a number of my blue bolts die. Needless to say my TDS was in the 600 and NO3 in the 80s. These creep up so suddenly in my nano tank. I had to do an 80% WC. That's so nerve wrecking! But everyone survived, behaving normally and out and about all over their little home.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 25, 2016)

MsJenny said:


> The whole hidding thing when in the past they'd walk around the tank in broad daylight seems fishy to me. I don't know many things but they seem to be hiding something- that I am certain of.
> 
> In all seriousness though, check your TDS and nitrates. I recently noticed some of my shrimp also behaving similarly. I thought some of my favorite shrimp were just hiding. Had I checked these sooner then I wouldn't have had a number of my blue bolts die. Needless to say my TDS was in the 600 and NO3 in the 80s. These creep up so suddenly in my nano tank. I had to do an 80% WC. That's so nerve wrecking! But everyone survived, behaving normally and out and about all over their little home.


I check TDS very frequently.... Hovers around 130. Nitrates are negligible. dKh is 0, dGh is 6 degrees. Ammonia and nitrites also zero.
They just seem to like the dark. Yesterday I noticed my first shrimplets.... Sooooooo tiny I could not get a picture of them.... Well have to let them grow out a bit. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

From what I've observed, it seems my shrimp suddenly hide for a few different reasons. I believe it has to do with survival instinct, but what kicks it off could be anything from being sick, not liking parameters, needing to molt and feeling vulnerable, or being pregnant and getting tired of me trying to take pictures of them... [emoji14]


----------

